# I have to ask...



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Because I'm fascinated. I pop on to the DWA section to nose about and see what sort of wierd and wonderful things people keep every now and again. Personally, I couldn't imagine having something that can kill you as a pet! Although I'm guessing pet is maybe the wrong word...
What's the appeal of keeping these animals to you guys? 
I had a little read up on the King Cobra Sanctury, and that looks like a wonderful project. (No idea what's happening to it after the bad news, but I hope it doesn't just disappear) But I'm guessing conservation isn't the reason everyone does it?

Bottom line is I'm just nosey! Hope you don't mind! :2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Christie_ZXR said:


> I couldn't imagine having something that can kill you as a pet!


Take it you're not a dog keeper? Or a large boid keeper? The former is responsible for more human deaths in the UK than any reptile.

Plenty of people also keep various venomous fish and marine invertebrates - my uncle did - which is more akin to keeping a venomous reptile. They're fascinating to observe.



> What's the appeal of keeping these animals to you guys?


Note that I'm not a keeper yet - and I may never take that step because I am thinking about what it might mean to make a mistake - but:

I fell in love with Gilas when I saw them up close. Head over heels adoration for the species. Why? I honestly don't know. There's just something about them that never "hit" me the same way about any other species I've met. Now, having one is a different thing to admiring them in other folks' collections, and having to manage one is a very different thing to watching them in someone else's vivarium and knowing that I don't have to clean it out, feed it or otherwise risk my fingers with it. 

But someday I would very much like to have my own.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

My puffer can kill you, but you'd have to eat him! 
I think I sort of get it, but only sort of! I guess it's just a love for the animal, I want to say regardless of the danger, but that's not the right way of wording it, if you're with me.

I was just curious really. The idea of DWA animals just interests me. But very much in a "I'd never do it" way! 

Ty


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> Take it you're not a dog keeper? Or a large boid keeper? The former is responsible for more human deaths in the UK than any reptile.


You're right a dog can kill you but would you rather be bitten by a dog or a venemous snake?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

TheDogMan said:


> You're right a dog can kill you but would you rather be bitten by a dog or a venemous snake?


Having been bitten by both....

I'd rather be *nipped* by accident by a dog, absolutely... but I would rather the venomous snake bite than an _attack _by a dog that genuinely means it. 

There's no antivenom for "being maimed".


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> Having been bitten by both....
> 
> I'd rather be *nipped* by accident by a dog, absolutely... but I would rather the venomous snake bite than an _attack _by a dog that genuinely means it.
> 
> There's no antivenom for "being maimed".


You must be crazy :lol2: Maybe so but an adult fatality from a single dog is fairly rare wheras a bite from a venemous snake, fatality is certainly a possibility. 

I guess it depends on the size of dog. Maybe I've built up a complacentcy (sp?) with dogs as I do so much with them but I really struggle to find even the biggest, scariest dogs scary aggressive or not.... And I know someone will come along and say "Well you haven't seen a dog aggressive then", I do a lot of dog training believe me I have :lol2:


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

ur forgeting the fact that not all DWA can kill you... i used to keep dwa scorps because thats what i was into at the time. i would loves some beaded or gila's and i may get some one day. my mate has rattlers and face to face they are utterly amazing... everyone has their own tastes in animals. as long as total muppets dont keep DWA then im happy  ...


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

cobe said:


> ur forgeting the fact that not all DWA can kill you... i used to keep dwa scorps because thats what i was into at the time. i would loves some beaded or gila's and i may get some one day. my mate has rattlers and face to face they are utterly amazing... everyone has their own tastes in animals. as long as total muppets dont keep DWA then im happy  ...


Not every dog can kill you...


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

TheDogMan said:


> Not every dog can kill you...


i didnt say they could


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

cobe said:


> i didnt say they could


I was just pointing it out :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

TheDogMan said:


> You must be crazy :lol2: Maybe so but an adult fatality from a single dog is fairly rare wheras a bite from a venemous snake, fatality is certainly a possibility.


You do have a point - but in both cases, a fatality is a *possibility* not a *certainty*. 

I grew up around show dogs, and I have a very, very healthy respect for the capabilities of even the domesticated members of the species_ Canis lupus_.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> You do have a point - but in both cases, a fatality is a *possibility* not a *certainty*.
> 
> I grew up around show dogs, and I have a very, very healthy respect for the capabilities of even the domesticated members of the species_ Canis lupus_.


Was calling a dog by it's scientific name really neccesary :lol2: I don't think there will be much confusion over what you're referring to : victory: 

hahaha I'm just playing, yes I'm aware that dogs are more than capable of fatalities and serious maiming. I guess it's a question of what you get bitten by... one rottwieler vs one taipan or one chihuahua vs one king cobra... Obviously you can't answer that question as it varies on species and breed, unless I specified ofcourse in my original post. 

My original point was though that there is much more risk involved in owning a venemous snake than there is owning a dog. Imo ofcourse..


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

I think people that love dogs, will keep dogs, people that love venomous animals will keep venomous animals. How many people they can kill has nothing to do with it. I keep venomous snakes because I love them, I find them fascinating to look at, and study. I find their venom very interesting.
Cheers,
 Brian.


----------



## rinkels (Jun 17, 2011)

tigersnake said:


> I think people that love dogs, will keep dogs, people that love venomous animals will keep venomous animals. How many people they can kill has nothing to do with it. I keep venomous snakes because I love them, I find them fascinating to look at, and study. I find their venom very interesting.
> Cheers,
> Brian.


i keep hots for the same reason,interest in them,the passion of reptiles has been with me seen i was akid.taking risks is part of out lives,wheather riding abike to work or just crossing the road for apaper.people see keeping venomous arisk,what you do not relise is going out your door everyday is arisk,but its ok cause thats part of what we are use to until somethink bad happerns,then you understand life is full of risks.


----------



## Diction (Jul 13, 2011)

Difference with a venoumous snake/lizard etc is that you would always be aware to take the correct precautions and more than likely know the quickest route to the hospital.

Not every dog could kill you, but again, not every snake could kill you either. A venoumous snake could, but then could a large dog.

I couldn't ever imagine my dog wanting to hurt me, and being a domesticated animal I have the utmost trust in him. However, if he wanted to he could easily kill me (A 6-7ft on backlegs dog who weighs over 13 stone). I think it is more being aware of all precautions and weighing if they are worth keeping over their dangers.

After all, you are more like to die of diarrheal diseases than either two :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't keep yet either, but one of my ambitions is to keep a cayman croc, It is not likley to happen for many many years yet but I do have a thing for them.

I know not venomous but still.

If I was to keep anything venomous I would very much like to have an eyelash viper, just for the pure beauty of the animal, I am not too sure I would take it to the point of keeping venomous but with most things it is the attraction.

Even some none DWA keepers prefer to keep their reptiles as purely display animals and there is nothing wrong with that in my view.

Perhaps this is the case for some, to look, admire, but rarely touch.


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

i saw some potencially deadly snakes with cobe a few weeks back. wouldnt dream of handling them though. they are just a bit of a thrill to observe but i personally wouldnt want to keep them or handle them. vipers are stunning though. 

mild venom is different though..... but if it will put me on my backside then no thanks.


----------



## Vampire-guitarist (Aug 29, 2011)

I dont keep DWA but i want to. I can answer the question about why you want to keep them (for me anyway)
I love spiders, black widows and redbacks are my favourite of any invert. The reason i want to keep them is because there is nothing else like them. There is the false widows, but they dont have the beautiful iconic markings that you have come to know. 
Its just about an interest in an animal not its venom of danger factor. : victory:


----------



## Nfh89 (May 18, 2011)

TheDogMan said:


> My original point was though that there is much more risk involved in owning a venemous snake than there is owning a dog. Imo ofcourse..


I do agree but as long as the owner of either is responsible it's all minimised as much as possible, a dog in the wrong hands can pose a massive risk.

"Oh no! my dog maimed my child! it just turned on them because they were pulling it around like a teddy bear, we'll have to destroy the evil thing."

Mutual respect and as much understanding as possible of the animal in question helps.

Sorry, I'm a dog behaviourist and truly believe every dog bite only ever comes down to lack of communication and understanding.


----------

